# Pinenut57's Shop Aka 2nd Amendment Gun Repair



## Pinenut57 (Mar 27, 2015)

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice shop


----------



## Ianagos (Mar 28, 2015)

Not to be rude but all I thought about was the sign take back America then all the Chinese machines.


----------



## thomas s (Mar 28, 2015)

Very nice shop.


----------



## Pinenut57 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ianagos said:


> Not to be rude but all I thought about was the sign take back America then all the Chinese machines.


I'm not real proud of where they come from but we buy what we cam afford when we need it.


----------



## Pinenut57 (Mar 28, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> Nice shop


Thank you.


----------



## Navy Chief (Mar 29, 2015)

Pinenut57 said:


> I'm not real proud of where they come from but we buy what we cam afford when we need it.



Very true, there are no manufacturers of American made equipment that are priced within the reach of 99.99% of home shop machinists. Purchasing used equipment does nothing to support American jobs either, those jobs are long gone. At least purchasing tools through a company that employs Americans is helping support those jobs.


----------



## Falcon67 (Jun 19, 2015)

It's a nice shop - that lathe looks like a really nice tool.  As for tool origin, I just think we afford what we can.  And the tools are bought by people that want to make and fix things - and making and fixing things better than the other guys is what made us the #1 place to live on the planet.


----------

